# Front focus repair cost



## jcskeeter (May 28, 2014)

Hello. Tried searching with no success. Just wondering how much it is to send in a T2i and 50 1.4 to have focus calibrated? What have others payed for this service? Mine is front focusing by a bit. Just enough to be annoying. I'm just looking for an idea of cost. Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## Light Guru (May 28, 2014)

jcskeeter said:


> Hello. Tried searching with no success. Just wondering how much it is to send in a T2i and 50 1.4 to have focus calibrated? What have others payed for this service? Mine is front focusing by a bit. Just enough to be annoying. I'm just looking for an idea of cost. Any info would be great, thanks!



I dont believe that the t2i is capable of doing focus calibration.  If you have a camera that allows for focus calibration it can easily be done yourself.
Focus Pyramid ? Autofocus Lens Calibration Tool for Micro Focusing Adjustments ? Focus Pyramid | Autofocus Lens Calibration Tool | AF Micro-adjustment


----------



## jcskeeter (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, you can't do it as a consumer but you can send it to Canon and they do whatever it is that they do to calibrate it. It must be firmware based or something like that where they can tap into it with software and make the adjustment?? Anyone know how they do it at the factory?


----------

